# walking dead



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 18, 2012)

who here watches the walking dead i love watching it with my tegu he seems to hide whenever something scary comes up


----------



## Grendel (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the walking dead! I'm very sad tonight is the last episode until next season.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 18, 2012)

yep sure is


----------



## Wil (Mar 18, 2012)

Tonights episode was great. Can't wait till season 3. At least I'll have Game of Thrones to fill the void April 1st.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 19, 2012)

For whatever reason, I couldn't get into it this season. However, because of my Lizards, I have a renewed interest in all the many Godzilla, Rodan, movies not to mention a plethora of 50's and 60's prehistoric monsters ravaging New York and other unlikely places movies.


----------



## got10 (Mar 19, 2012)

WALKING DEAD KICKS ASS !!! NUFF SAID


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 19, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! super glad Shane was killed off!!!


----------

